# Savage Scars Questions(Spoilers)



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

I just finished the book and am wondering if I should have read other books first and second with the crusade going after the Nids can we see a Space Marine battles book of the defense of Macragge.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

There is no chronological order in the Space Marine Battle novels if I am not mistaken.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> There is no chronological order in the Space Marine Battle novels if I am not mistaken.


That is correct, but this book is not a Space Marine Battles novel. 

Despite being a stand alone novel it is supposed to be somehow tied to the two rogue trader novels Rogue Star and Star of Damocles. Prior to the release of Savage Scars it was described by some as a continuation of the overarching 'vs Tau' story, but I haven't read Savage Scars, so I don't know.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Got it mixed up with Hunt for Vold.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

The book was pretty good and it gives more insight into the tau


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont think it is necessary to read the 2 rogue trade novels before savage scars but I guess you would understand more of the background of the book if you did. It is really a sequal to them afterall. Rogue Star is even a good read, even if the best thing about Star of Damocles is the cover art.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Terrible book, couldn't even finish it!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> Terrible book, couldn't even finish it!


:goodpost: One of the worst in recent years.


----------

